# reasons for nail clipping



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not just to look pretty or to stop getting us humans scratched 

http://www.wisconsinigrescue.com/blog/193/


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow, great article... Thanks for posting.. Better than reciting poetry to the youngins, Archi... ;D... I'm due for another vacation LOL 

I use this http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/50214230/ led work light; shine through the nail so I know when to stop dremeling. Trim the underside of the nail as well to keep it from splitting during hard runs.


----------

